# Lack of protection



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well we all know the majority of the general public dont take much care of there cars appearance well some what short of most on here.

I find the rain shows just how little, its one thing to see a clean car that can be had from the £5 hand wash or the drive through auto wash.

However just been out walking the dog and we have had tons of rain all afternoon well since 11am here.

Out of the 90+ cars i walked past 8 had protection all others the roof bonet and boot were totally flat film of water.

The 8 that had protection were ...
Basic, KA mondeo Astra and Renault 5 from R reg to 04.
2 neighbours i noticed one Hubbys BMW 10 plate protected and wifes 07 Mini not.
Other the wifes 60 plate polo was and his Y Reg fabia not.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mate it depends on all avenues, environmental contact, application of wax or sealant, dirt, many others.

Think it as this way, most people get there car washed for a fiver to ten pounds, they use tfr which will strip wax content off.

People around my area, use more fiver washes than user there body to sue to work on there cars.

Todays days, recession wise, i am surprised people are still using the service, why, because its convenient and it looks cleaner after than it went before, but they will not have a clue what chemicals these guys use.

Every vehicle hand book states, to wax your car, or polish if lost lustre, they should follow that lol.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Every car down my road lacks any protection except ours. Majority of cars are company BMW/Audis etc and they are never even washed. Only my neighbour Dave's car beads as he sorts out my computers and home network and I detail his car in return.

I am looked upon as the strange person in the road who spends time washing and waxing.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Auch, loads of cars around here show no obvious sign of paint protection - but many people just aren't really aware or bothered about this part of car care. Servicing regularly, yes, but then even at that some people don't bother! 

As long as my car is well looked after, that's all that matters to me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

does it _really_ matter?....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> does it _really_ matter?....


Nope I could not really care less about other people's cars as long as mine is looking good thats all that matters to me:lol::lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I actually quite like the fact that the neighbours cars are poorly cared for in terms of detailing - makes mine look all the better when it is parked next to them


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> I actually quite like the fact that the neighbours cars are poorly cared for in terms of detailing - makes mine look all the better when it is parked next to them


Totally agree


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> I actually quite like the fact that the neighbours cars are poorly cared for in terms of detailing - makes mine look all the better when it is parked next to them


Couldnt agree more if their lack of care for their car makes min stand out all the btter I say


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross said:


> Nope I could not really care less about other people's cars as long as mine is looking good thats all that matters to me:lol::lol:


Thats what my dad says all the time, annoys me when he says that lol.
He washes his car twice a week, more than me, i have been trying to switch him over to the 2bm, but he will not have it.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My Dad uses the weather to his advantage. He runs out when it is raining, squirts some Triple Wax shampoo over it, sponges it all over and lets the rain rinse it.

It does actually beed as well. His only interest in a car is from A to B.

And his Discovery that lives in Spain he just uses a soft brush to remove the sand that blows on it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> My Dad uses the weather to his advantage. He runs out when it is raining, squirts some Triple Wax shampoo over it, sponges it all over and lets the rain rinse it.
> 
> It does actually beed as well. His only interest in a car is from A to B.
> 
> And his Discovery that lives in Spain he just uses a soft brush to remove the sand that blows on it.


:lol::lol::lol: Nice one, yeah majority just use as transport which is what its built for after all...:lol::lol::lol:

Ross&Kev its just a casual observation im well aware it doesnt matter in the grand scheme of things... Ill get my coat...


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea lol have 3 cars in my area that bead...

Mine, the misses's and my Mums lol

funny enough im the one that does all of that too lol


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

I cant help myself and had to put my two pence worth.



Mirror Finish said:


> I am looked upon as the strange person in the road who spends time washing and waxing.


This I to can empathise with totally. I have not seen any of my neighbours wash their cars in the year we have lived where we are now. Even worse, my neighbours smile & always pass a comment like " you know you are going to make it rain or you know your shaming us dont you" when ever they see me out on the drive or in the garage with one of our cars.

The first this we did after moving into our new home was convert the two silly single garage doors into one. Why silly ? my LS was two inches to wide to fit through the hole :wall: who designs these houses these days. We are the only house that even uses the garage to park a car in. This too has been commented " where do you keep all your crap? Actually we boarded out the roof of the garage (it also keeps the detailing area much warmer to work in ) the rest we hadnt used in two years went in a skip.



Mirror Finish said:


> My Dad uses the weather to his advantage. He runs out when it is raining, squirts some Triple Wax shampoo over it, sponges it all over and lets the rain rinse it.


Again, not an irregular sight in our house either, as there is always a couple of litres if Citrus Pre Wash ready mixed in a pump action sprayer and surprisingly works amazingly.

So, are we weird ? abso  lutely but long may the insanity remain :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Most garages on new builds are just for storage as most for the last 10 years are a token gesture as simply not wide enough mind you some not even long enough...:lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

james_death said:


> Most garages on new builds are just for storage as most for the last 10 years are a token gesture as simply not wide enough mind you some not even long enough...:lol:


And that is so true. I havent got enough room to walk around the LS when she is parked up. An inch or two at the back and I can just squeeze my legs around the front. But, she is a big girl


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Swirls aside, how many of the cars that weren't showing signs of protection also had their paint falling off?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

dominic84 said:


> Swirls aside, how many of the cars that weren't showing signs of protection also had their paint falling off?


Errrrrrr, Now you come to mention it,
Although i have some lacquer peel on my rover.

Ill go put all my stuff on ebay....BYE...


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Most people round our way don't bother washing their cars.
Of the two that do, one washes then finishes off with a spray of demon shine, and the other uses washing up liquid and pot washing sponges with the green scourers on the back! They even applied spray on back to black the other day BEFORE washing the car!
I got 2 comments last weekend when cleaning my lexus, one off a passing granny " are you winning?" and another off a young chavvy youth " looking clean mate"
Quite proud of the second comment.
After spending 2 hours rinsing and washing my neighbour said "are you done yet?" my reply was " I am just getting started". He looked puzzled and went back inside.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Went out for a meal last night with the GF, and since it had been raining alot I took it upon myself to point out cars in the carpark that had been 'protected' (nice beading) vs those that just had a 'film' of water.

She listened intently and nodded here and there, but I think that she was probably just humouring me


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've noticed that most cars I see don't bead in the slightest. Funny thing is out of the ones that do, they've probably been to some kind of car wash that's put a kind of wax on anyway. Doubt they've had any LSP applied by hand. 

As a detailing geek I do look at other cars but I don't really care if they don't look that great because as said, it only makes our cars look better.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Now I know I'll get flamed for this big stylee, but yeah beading's all good, it helps rinse the car dry, and keeps the car cleaner (or at least easier to get clean). But few of these LSP will actually protect a car from the nasty's, like rust will they.

So even though there car's aren't beading they still won't rust much quicker than our detailed cars? 

Or have I not had enough sleep, and talking nonsense?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

bazves said:


> Went out for a meal last night with the GF, and since it had been raining alot I took it upon myself to point out cars in the carpark that had been 'protected' (nice beading) vs those that just had a 'film' of water.
> 
> She listened intently and nodded here and there, but I think that she was probably just humouring me


At least she nodded.... It could have been far worse...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Now I know I'll get flamed for this big stylee, but yeah beading's all good, it helps rinse the car dry, and keeps the car cleaner (or at least easier to get clean). But few of these LSP will actually protect a car from the nasty's, like rust will they.
> 
> So even though there car's aren't beading they still won't rust much quicker than our detailed cars?
> 
> Or have I not had enough sleep, and talking nonsense?


Autobalm would help keep the rust at bay...:lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

As we are between houses in a rental the moment there is no garage. I used to have a lovely double garage in the last one. 

We saw a house yesterday and the Rav would not even get in the bay of a seperated double garage, plus the back end stuck out due to the freezer in there. Problem I could see was the car would fit in without the freezer but you could not get out of the car and this was a double garage.

Going to see another house tomorrow with an over sized double that the owner says takes two SUV's, more like an American garage, so fingers crossed. I need a triple garage really.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

bazves said:


> Went out for a meal last night with the GF, and since it had been raining alot I took it upon myself to point out cars in the carpark that had been 'protected' (nice beading) vs those that just had a 'film' of water.
> 
> She listened intently and nodded here and there, but I think that she was probably just humouring me


I tend to get a roll of the eyes, a tut and called useless when i have one of those moments :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

The car park where I work is the biggest example of how many cars don't have protection on them and there are nearly 1000 cars in it:doublesho

The number of cars with protection will probably be less than 20

The majority of people don't care if their paintwork is protected they are happy with the garage jetwash/brushwash or their local eastern european place.


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel very lucky that my immediate next-door neighbour is into his car cleaning, parhaps not to the extent of DW, but he will get there.

My other next door neightbour was thrilled that I gave her Clio a once over (to appologise for a BBQ that went on too long and was a tad too noisy). She has started taking a bit more time over her car now. I will convert my road slowly to the wonders of detailing!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I always point out cars that are not protected to my girlfreind, she has now started to notice more cars as well and point them out to me! I think it looks really minging when the water just sits there with no protection!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

ant_s said:


> Now I know I'll get flamed for this big stylee, but yeah beading's all good, it helps rinse the car dry, and keeps the car cleaner (or at least easier to get clean). But few of these LSP will actually protect a car from the nasty's, like rust will they.
> 
> So even though there car's aren't beading they still won't rust much quicker than our detailed cars?
> 
> Or have I not had enough sleep, and talking nonsense?


To be honest I wouldn't imagine that an LSP would stop rust ocurring but I think it's the whole prep of applying an LSP that probably helps.

When you consider most on here will regularly wash, polish and wax at the very least. Where as many people will just leave their car for weeks or months without a wash, that will be bad for any car, especially in the winter, regardless of how many coats of wax.

I would say a regular, thorough was is as important as any LSP. It just so happens that well prepped and protected paint looks nicer. Detailing is all about the cosmetic side of things as far as I can tell.

I don't think an LSP on it's own is enough to stop rust but a washing/detailing regime is probably more important.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Every car down my road lacks any protection except ours. Majority of cars are company BMW/Audis etc and they are never even washed. Only my neighbour Dave's car beads as he sorts out my computers and home network and I detail his car in return.]


Same here..
My neighbours car beads, as she washes it nearly every day..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

sammatty said:


> I feel very lucky that my immediate next-door neighbour is into his car cleaning, parhaps not to the extent of DW, but he will get there.
> 
> My other next door neightbour was thrilled that I gave her Clio a once over (to appologise for a BBQ that went on too long and was a tad too noisy). She has started taking a bit more time over her car now. I will convert my road slowly to the wonders of detailing!


Thats the ticket infiltration and turn them from within....WWWWHHHHHAAAAA..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> As we are between houses in a rental the moment there is no garage. I used to have a lovely double garage in the last one.
> 
> We saw a house yesterday and the Rav would not even get in the bay of a seperated double garage, plus the back end stuck out due to the freezer in there. Problem I could see was the car would fit in without the freezer but you could not get out of the car and this was a double garage.
> 
> Going to see another house tomorrow with an over sized double that the owner says takes two SUV's, more like an American garage, so fingers crossed. I need a triple garage really.


Thats more like it viewing houses based on garage space.... yeah baby yeah...:thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

james_death said:


> Well we all know the majority of the general public dont take much care of there cars appearance well some what short of most on here.
> 
> I find the rain shows just how little, its one thing to see a clean car that can be had from the £5 hand wash or the drive through auto wash.
> 
> ...


What i actually find more disturbing than peoples lack of car protection is the fact that while out walking you noted around 90 cars, around 8 had some form of lsp and you noted the makes, models & even thier age  

Have you ever thought of seeking proffesional help? :lol: :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> What i actually find more disturbing than peoples lack of car protection is the fact that while out walking you noted around 90 cars, around 8 had some form of lsp and you noted the makes, models & even thier age
> 
> Have you ever thought of seeking proffesional help? :lol: :lol:


Thats why im here and do the same in The supermarket car park.

Can also tell you out of the 90+ there were 10 BMW 3 and 5 series, 1 nissan Z, 1 Porsche 911 and 2 Merc C class and 1 E class.

Do love to see the white Jag E type Convertible when it visits a few doors down...


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

It's been raining here, if you walked past my house you'd notice my car had some protection but my wifes doesn't. Frankly don't get time to spend hours cleaning the car these days, doesn't really make a great deal of difference they get washed regularly. Can't say I look that closely at other peoples car but my neighbours Austin Healy 3000 mk2 is absolutely immaculate.


----------



## rovex (Apr 17, 2011)

I was looking around at work the other day. My ZT is the only car that beads, it actually looks rather odd next to everyone elses.

At home mine is still the only one that beads, except for an old 190E thats clearly been looked after. Next doors Carina has totally faded and has patchy paint due to an L plate thats been moved around. A few doors down is a 330 convertible that has bird poo all down the door due to birds sitting on the wing mirror, loads of it, and it been there for the 6 months ive lived here. The whole car is starting to go dull, ive never seen such a poor condition BMW of that age.

I can understand not bothering too much on a car worth a few hundred quid, but that BMW is worth a whole lot less as a result of her careless attitude. May be she is going for the rat look.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well even my GF's mum said look come quick the cars beading after i had done their BM with BoS, my GF rolled her eyes back as if to say JUST NO...i on the other hand was amazed and could not jump enough.

heck i am weird enough down my street with our 3, anything new and weird on here just adds to the strangeness for others :lol: must admit the C looked ace in the sun today!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Now I know I'll get flamed for this big stylee, but yeah beading's all good, it helps rinse the car dry, and keeps the car cleaner (or at least easier to get clean). But few of these LSP will actually protect a car from the nasty's, like rust will they.
> 
> So even though there car's aren't beading they still won't rust much quicker than our detailed cars?
> 
> Or have I not had enough sleep, and talking nonsense?


rust is formed by water reacting with bare metal, so water on paint won't cause rust. putting a decent LSP on will stop UV fade though (not sure about many waxes, but sealants certainly offer this) which is especially important for red cars!!


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

Mattey h said:


> I got 2 comments last weekend when cleaning my lexus, one off a passing granny " are you winning?" and another off a young chavvy youth " looking clean mate"
> Quite proud of the second comment.
> After spending 2 hours rinsing and washing my neighbour said "are you done yet?" my reply was " I am just getting started". He looked puzzled and went back inside.


The one that really gets on my frikin **** at the mo is: "oh do you wana do mine while your at it"


----------



## crf529 (Jun 29, 2011)

itfben said:


> The one that really gets on my frikin **** at the mo is: "oh do you wana do mine while your at it"


That's not so bad, just follow it up with "sure, $300's the rate", havn't had the same person being whitty again


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It's quite nice to walk through the factory car park to see that ONLY my car has full on beading in the rain. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mattey h said:


> I got 2 comments last weekend when cleaning my lexus, one off a passing granny " are you winning?" and another off a young chavvy youth " looking clean mate"
> Quite proud of the second comment.
> After spending 2 hours rinsing and washing my neighbour said "are you done yet?" my reply was " I am just getting started". He looked puzzled and went back inside.


You washed and rinsed your neighbour? No wonder he asked if you were done after 2 hours... :lol: :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

james_death said:


> Well we all know the majority of the general public dont take much care of there cars appearance well some what short of most on here.
> 
> I find the rain shows just how little, its one thing to see a clean car that can be had from the £5 hand wash or the drive through auto wash.
> 
> ...


James its always a pleasure to read your posts mate, not only very helpful but entertaining with it. keep it up guys like you do DW proud :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

My next door neighbour is into detailing. The guy who lives two doors down is found of cleaning too. Two doors down from him, again, is a wheels off every month to clean them properly time of guy!

Surrounded lol!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Modmedia said:


> My next door neighbour is into detailing. The guy who lives two doors down is found of cleaning too. Two doors down from him, again, is a wheels off every month to clean them properly time of guy!
> 
> Surrounded lol!


They noticed you doing it and thought oh its ok to do that then im not alone...:lol:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I like looking out in my street and seeing what is going on with beading in the rain. Only mine in approx 20 cars. I get my neighbours laughing as the mad man is out again spending hour upon hour washing and protecting my car. 

It's clearly having an effect though as they are curious as to why mine looks so much better than theirs. I've offered to show one neighbour how it's done on his Freelander when the weather clears a bit  He's genuinely interested, which is nice.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

My neighbours are plebs anyway

Apart from one, i don't think any of them have washed a car ever in the street. Mrs's Mini looks like a brand new car compared to theirs so im happy


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You put "stuff" on the windows so the water just runs straight off. Why not put the same "stuff" on the paintwork.

Why is it important to put a coating on the paint that actually makes it hold onto the water?

Can the beads of water act like lenses and cause damage when the sun comes out?


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

It's quite nice to see everyone in my carpark stop and stare at my car and have a peek around it. I'm driving an 06 reg car and it looks way newer than some of the newer 10 and 60 reg cars in here. :thumb: 

Envious looks from others calms the soul.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

the guy next door to me in his late 60s washes his car at least 2-3 times a week with a sponge and then shamy and he takes a good hour to do that and iv even seen him using tooth brush on wheels and exhaust but he never polishes or waxes the paint or seals the wheels and whenever hes been out in the car he always wipes it down with the shamy when he puts it back in the garage.

and then the best thing is that if the street is looking busy hel put the car outside his house to stop people parking there and hel moan if someone is washing thayr car and gets his wet. but hel leav it out in the rain or snow just to stop people parking ther


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> rust is formed by water reacting with bare metal, so water on paint won't cause rust. putting a decent LSP on will stop UV fade though (not sure about many waxes, but sealants certainly offer this) which is especially important for red cars!!


Stonechips etc... :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Showshine said:


> My neighbours are plebs anyway
> 
> Apart from one, i don't think any of them have washed a car ever in the street. Mrs's Mini looks like a brand new car compared to theirs so im happy


LOL at Plebs, love that word :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

My Dad used to put a squirt of fairy liquid over his roof and bonnet, and then chuck it through the carwash... :lol: :lol: .....reeeesult ! :thumb:

Lucky for me, where we live, I'm able to clean mine in a pretty 'out of the way' location behind the house so I don't get anybody else looking at me like I'm some kinda freak.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

What is totally beyond me is that during the course of your life, if you buy new cars it will be the "BIGGEST EXPENSE" of your life, If not it will be the "SECOND BIGGEST EXPENSE" of your life. I walk past new and newish cars and look at the state of them and think OMG, what are these people thinking just leaving this massive outlay of money to rot!

This might sound silly but i really do not understand how people can do it. Even my Dad's 52 plate Omega puts my neighbours 10 plate hyundai to shame! I can't grap why people would not look after what we would consider a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Im always out cleaning and detailing my car, in the past 3yrs i cant remember seeing anyone in my villge washing there, never mind polishing or waxing


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> What is totally beyond me is that during the course of your life, if you buy new cars it will be the "BIGGEST EXPENSE" of your life, If not it will be the "SECOND BIGGEST EXPENSE" of your life. I walk past new and newish cars and look at the state of them and think OMG, what are these people thinking just leaving this massive outlay of money to rot!
> 
> This might sound silly but i really do not understand how people can do it. Even my Dad's 52 plate Omega puts my neighbours 10 plate hyundai to shame! I can't grap why people would not look after what we would consider a thing of beauty!!!


because they prefer actually using it rather than washing it probably....


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> because they prefer actually using it rather than washing it probably....


Mine gets used to the tune of 1000 a month. Yet mine looks better than when it came out of the showroom...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Now I've been "turned", I also look at what cars do and don't bead to any extent. Then again, I'm always noticing something when it comes to cars.

If it isn't model/spec, or tyres, it's now paint. I'm kinda happy if not everyone's car beads like mine... as that took quite a bit of time and money I don't see them putting in... if all of theirs did, I'd be doing something pretty unnecessary.

I think Mirror Finish mentioned Turtle Wax wash and wax... If you were using "one thing" to clean your car, I'd recommend that totally... used it for ages before turning to "proper" cleaning... and used to get some pretty good beading when it was just done.

Used to hide swirls pretty good too, even as a car washing pleb I noticed them infact, usually after it'd been to the local Kosovan swirl-a-tron for a jet wash and "deep clean" (uber strong TFR I now know). After a few turtle wax washes, it looked mint again!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> What is totally beyond me is that during the course of your life, if you buy new cars it will be the "BIGGEST EXPENSE" of your life, If not it will be the "SECOND BIGGEST EXPENSE" of your life. I walk past new and newish cars and look at the state of them and think OMG, what are these people thinking just leaving this massive outlay of money to rot!
> 
> This might sound silly but i really do not understand how people can do it. Even my Dad's 52 plate Omega puts my neighbours 10 plate hyundai to shame! I can't grap why people would not look after what we would consider a thing of beauty!!!


Modern cars dont rot mate and surely its down to the owner how they care for there purchase.

we are a minority and i think alot forget that and expect everyone to go full on dw on there cars,it will never happen.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

milner3226 said:


> I tend to get a roll of the eyes, a tut and called useless when i have one of those moments :lol:


My missus actually points out the cars that are beading at Asda's, she even points out the badly swirled ones:doublesho
must be my continual comments are rubbing off on her:lol:

Kev


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

R0B said:


> Modern cars dont rot mate and surely its down to the owner how they care for there purchase.
> 
> we are a minority and i think alot forget that and expect everyone to go full on dw on there cars,it will never happen.


Not that i forget that everyone to go full on their cars, but still the majority of people where i live do not wash their cars. Surely a basic wash once a week is not too much to ask...


----------

